# Rex Griggs CO2 regulator



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

I sent him an email regarding pricing and shipping to canada but he hasnt got back to me yet. Has anyone ordered from him before? Is the quality good? Is he still in business?

Thanks.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Reef-Fanatic-Del...901?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519717daad

Is this a good deal? think I might go ahead and order this one.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

dspin02 said:


> I sent him an email regarding pricing and shipping to canada but he hasnt got back to me yet. Has anyone ordered from him before? Is the quality good? Is he still in business?
> 
> Thanks.


I emailed him too about over 2 months ago, still no reply


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

thats too bad, sounded like a good system, will prolly order the one off ebay then.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I have three co2 systems from Rex. Worth every penny. Check his blog or forums, he typically posts if he is away or on hiatus.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

People have been having difficulty getting responses from him for at least 8 months now. Apparently he's semi-retired from the online business due to personal health issues.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

dspin02 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Reef-Fanatic-Del...901?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519717daad
> 
> Is this a good deal? think I might go ahead and order this one.


Not the best deal.

Rex Grigg systems are worth it, but if you find they are expensive, you can always build your own.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

TLe041 said:


> People have been having difficulty getting responses from him for at least 8 months now. Apparently he's semi-retired from the online business due to personal health issues.


Thats too bad. I hope hes doing ok. I went ahead and ordered the one from ebay.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You may want to consider replacing the stock needle valve that comes with that regulator build then.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok. can you find good ones on ebay?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

dspin02 said:


> Ok. can you find good ones on ebay?


Of course, you just need to know where to look, what to look for, and have a bit of luck


----------

